# Another Crude Oil Train Derails....



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.jsonline.com/news/wisconsin/train-carrying-crude-oil-reportedly-derails-in-watertown-b99612253z1-343167792.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Plan on seeing more, no pipeline in the near future.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, yet another brainiac move by Osam.....I mean, Obama....:goofball:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Update: C.P. has determined that the cause of the derailment was a broken rail, one that was not visible until it broke and the train derailed..........


----------

